# cantilever sewing box plans



## devonwoody (13 Jun 2012)

Anyone got a link for the above? The youngest daughter getting up a sewing interest.


----------



## DIY Stew (13 Jun 2012)

This any good?

http://www.thewoodcrafter.net/proj/p146.php

Stew


----------



## wcndave (13 Jun 2012)

I started writing blog notes for this, I could try to finish them, however should be fairly ovbious from the photos.







Blog Post


----------



## bugbear (13 Jun 2012)

Fairly clear from a photo, I'd have thought?

Example at John Lewis

Or buy one from eBay:

Sample Item

Or use the vintage ones on eBay as references (wider range of styles than current production)

potted eBay search

BugBear


----------



## wcndave (13 Jun 2012)

I think the plan is, however as a hobbiest, I encountered many points where i messed up. Fortunately the wood was free. However if i had heard / read / seen some of the lessons to be learned I think I would have done a much faster, better and less stressful job. Still no substitute for on the job learning is there ;-)


----------



## devonwoody (13 Jun 2012)

Thanks all

I likethis one below at ebay but it looks unstable and those angled ends (dovetailed ) might be difficult. I would need a practice run at that joint.


----------



## wcndave (13 Jun 2012)

So don't make them angled then ;-)

I don't like those angles, it reduces the overall space.

this is just the same as the others above, except on legs... my mother in law has one, and it is handy on legs, however a small table will do the trick...


----------



## devonwoody (13 Jun 2012)

Studying those stays above, I am going off this one, it does not look to me like there is enough support around with short stays.


----------



## Just4Fun (14 Sep 2020)

Resurrecting an old topic because I am thinking of making something similar to this, although different proportions. Anyway, the reason for the post is to ask for ideas about fixing the stays to the ends of the trays. Ideally I would like to hide the swivels within the joint so that they are not seen in the final piece. Any suggestions for fasteners to use, or even better any suggestions how to make them out of wood?


----------



## Myfordman (14 Sep 2020)

Stays could be recessed into pockets in the sides of the body and trays, then you could potentially hide the pivot pins of just fit them from the inside to minimise the visual impact whilst retaining ease of construction.


----------

